# Advice on a possible fraud



## SJH11 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd like some advice from expats in the Netherlands please as I feel as if I am banging my head against a brick wall whenever I contact anyone over there. 

Brief background:: I am one of several hundred people from all over Europe who paid into a development in Egypt which has been left half built. The company responsible for building the resort was a Dutch firm called IPI. They have since gone into liquidation although the Egyptian arm of El Sery is apparently still active in Cairo. All the money for the resort was held in a Dutch Escrow with ABN AMRO bank in Holland but we believe it may have been taken out illegally.

The Escrow account is (or perhaps _was_) held by ABN Amro Bank in Zeist, Holland. However, the bank has ignored all my correspondence about this. I get acknowledgements and they say they will contact me, but they never do. 

So I wrote to the Dutch Embassy in London and they suggested I write to the AFM as they are the equivalent of the FSA in the UK. So, I did this - twice - and they have ignored me too. 

I would be grateful for any information you can give me. Who can I contact who could oversee these organisations? 

The fact that ABN AMRO bank is ignoring me just heightens my suspicions that they have mismanaged the escrow account with all our money in it. And the fact that the AFM is ignoring me just makes me think of corruption all round. I hope I am wrong. 

This is our money and we have no way of knowing what has happened to it. Is it time to go to the Dutch media? If so who?

I would be grateful for any advice please.


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

Just googled IPI and got a hit for ipi-group dot eu

The site gave the following info.

IPI Group

Due to a reorganisation and moving of activities to the Egyptian Office, this website is temporarily offline.

Regarding Zafarana Beach Resort; Stichting Kopersbelangen ZBR (Buyers Interest Association) will inform interested parties. They can be contacted through skb-zb dot .nl or via [email protected]
Also the interest association Mondi is willing to provide information. They can be contacted through mond dot .nl or via [email protected]

Regarding PURE WOW Welbeing Resort - Marsa Alam (formally known as Marsa Alam Beach Resort); please contact: [email protected]



I'm not allowed to post websites yet, hence the dots instead of .

I hope this helps and hope you get what you want.


----------

